# Driving time for Pearl Qatar <> Toyota Signal/Oryx Rotana



## desertman (Apr 14, 2013)

What is driving time from Pearl Qatar (Porto Arabia and/or Viva Bahrya) to Toyota Signal/Oryx Rotana/Gulf Business Maschines with current traffic?

Around 06:30h AM from Pearl .....and around 15:00h PM from city back to Pearl


----------

